# C-47 "Boogie Baby" Video



## coastdef (Jun 22, 2008)

Three videos of the C-47 "Boogie Baby" operated by the WWII Airborne Demonstration Team in Frederick Oklahoma. The plane is operated out of a WWII Army Air Field, and housed in a remaining WWII sub-depot hanger.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33rICKqhuhI_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-AZKO32Pxo_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgiJvAeysdc_


----------



## <simon> (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice!!

Havent seen that before!


----------

